# Nephew's first Sailfish



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Our nephew Daniel, from Houston and student at University of Texas was able to join us this weekend. Daniel had not been able to fish with us in 5 years, so I was really torn with the need for fish and the need to billfish since it sounded like good water had finally come in close.

We hit a AJ spot, no luck; then hit a Snapper spot and thankfully released about a dozen Snapper. That's out of the way, let's billfish.

Fished the SW edge of Destin toward Nipple (never made it to the Nipple, but could see all the boats) in 180-450' in bluewater. There was decent bait scattered, but very limited surface activity.

We raised 2 fish, and released 1, a pretty little Sail. We also picked up 3 Dorado that were at least better than School Dolphin. We also had a 'Hoo sky our Wahoo Bonita, but it hit in front of the Bonita, trashing the sevenstrand leader.

Great family day, wonderful to put the ballyhoo out in gorgeous water 22 miles from Destin. Looks like it was a really good day of billfishing for the Northern Gulf. Several of the big and fast Destin boats passed us on the way in flying flags.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great post and nice fish! 

David


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! 

The bill fishing has been outstanding this week. I know of four different boats that raised more than 10 bills in a trip.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! Bet he never forget ' s that fishin trip!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!! He'll remember that until his dying days!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report. beautiful sail!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done, that sails is beautiful, what did you snag him on?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!! Beautiful fish, GREAT memories, and a helluva dinner.

Jim


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

fishmagician said:


> Well done, that sails is beautiful, what did you snag him on?


Blue/White Islander bullet shaped w/ Med Hoo. All fish came up on it, and it also caught 2 of the Dorado. No wonder why, so many boats drag at least 1.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome trip! We always have a blue and white illander out as well.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

jim t said:


> COOL!!! Beautiful fish, GREAT memories, and a helluva dinner.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I know you're kidding about the dinner? OK, you mean the Dorados.

Congrats to this young man. Love to see the 'young guns' out there getting the fever.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats again on the trip!


----------

